# Big Fish Pics



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

What a year it's been! I have had a blast this year fishing for salmon. It's really exciting to be out knowing that you have a really good chance and hooking a huge fish unlike the last 10 years. The years of going out and hooking 10+ fish averaging between 10-15 pounds and occasional fish over 20 a trip have been fun but hooking big kings around 30 will get your heart going. I also have been seeing some big browns, steel and ho's!

Lets get a big fish thread going and post your big fish of the year.

Here are my two entries:


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

d=1380886632








My son with a big ol' kang


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Not a King, but a monster resident Brownie.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Early Sept


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Top- 14lb female
bottom- 21lb male
Both first ever, and both off pier.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

first one ever!


----------



## LunkerMan (Jan 4, 2013)

Giant hen. 40" I have skein for 2 years now lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice fish every one...I love fish pron threads...and I will contribute.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

tannhd said:


> Not a King, but a monster resident Brownie.


That is a thick resident brown! Did you get it on one of your spinners?


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

limpinglogan said:


> That is a thick resident brown! Did you get it on one of your spinners?


Lol! Yes as a matter of fact i did.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

cdoj said:


> Early Sept


I know that place. Ludington state park


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by limpinglogan View Post
> That is a thick resident brown! Did you get it on one of your spinners?
> Lol! Yes as a matter of fact i did.


I figured you did...those things are awesome!


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

rcurrie said:


> first one ever!
> 
> View attachment 46631




nice bro!!!!!!!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

salmonsteel97 said:


> I know that place. Ludington state park



Yep! They were aggressive at the dam that weekend.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

cdoj said:


> Yep! They were aggressive at the dam that weekend.


Great little place smallest river I have seen that I've gotten salmon out of.














This was last year in late august. Me and my father was surprised that they were in.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

30Lbs 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jeffs big un of the year and his life.
And one of the few I caught on my only early trip.


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

This little man set some high standards for a 5 year old!!! He couldn't pump the rod, but he did all the reeling! 21 lbs.







This was 3 days ago. She went 29 lbs after I bleed her out.







I don't know how big he was. We had a great salmon season!! I have some pics of 30+lbers, but I don't want anymore company. This was the year of true TACKLE BUSTERS!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Also not a king, but a monster 33' walleye caught while midnight fishing for kings!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)




----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

Sweet vid. I enjoy your stuff


----------

